
Samsung copied Xcode? - coloneltcb
http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=15445800&postcount=1080
======
chmod775
_Edit:_ As I said, it's not even Java:
<http://www.imaso.co.kr/data/article/15%283%29.png>

_< Edit2>_

Apparently it's made by Samsung. I see some Samsung logo on this website:

[http://www.imaso.co.kr/?doc=bbs/gnuboard.php&bo_table=ar...](http://www.imaso.co.kr/?doc=bbs/gnuboard.php&bo_table=article&keywords=%C0%D0%C0%BB%B0%C5%B8%AE%3B%B5%F0%BA%A7%B7%CE%C6%DB+%C7%C3%B7%AF%BD%BA&page=7&wr_id=38537)
From what I understand it's a SDK for Samsung Smart TV's

<http://www.imaso.co.kr/data/article/17(2).png>

 _< /Edit2>_

>Some probably shooped image with a small resolution

>Some asian language

>No proof it's made by Samsung

>2 lines of description posted in a in a mac forum

This sounds totally legit.

I want to remind you guys of the current top post at the front page:
[http://day4.se/how-we-screwed-almost-the-whole-apple-
communi...](http://day4.se/how-we-screwed-almost-the-whole-apple-community)

Don't believe everything. We do not even know if Samsung made it or if it has
anything to do with android.

~~~
stephan83
I had to build a couple of Samsung TV apps, and that indeed looks like their
IDE. It's Javascript (you can use HTML or Flash). Not much of a threat to
Apple though, it is the worst platform I have ever developed for.

Try it for yourself: <http://www.samsungdforum.com/>

------
randomfool
Or maybe they cloned Visual Studio. Or Flash Builder. Or whatever. All of the
IDEs with a design surface are largely the same.

Seriously- this is an IDE for televisions.

~~~
fredoliveira
If you've used Xcode before, you'll recognize things they copied that are not
the norm in other IDEs. The object library, IB screen, the layout buttons on
the toolbar (the entire toolbar, really). Sure, it's just an IDE, but heck if
it doesn't look strikingly similar to Xcode.

edit: cmelbye in this thread has a good comparison:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4378379>

~~~
ajross
Other than the placement (but not iconography: those come straight from the
1980's VCR) of the Start/Stop buttons, I'm actually not quite sure that I see
much. Can you elaborate? What's an "IB screen" (if it's the visual layout
thing, I gotta say you're off by about 15 years trying to attribute that to
Apple).

But fair enough: let's say they cloned it. Now what? What corrective action
should be taken? What if Eclipse did the same thing (as, of course, Eclipse
basically did to VC++)?

You're trying to make some kind of moral point, so it would help your case if
you spelled it out.

I'll spell out my position: cloning a UI is fine. There is a long history of
this in the technology industry, and we're all richer for it. Condemning
someone for cloning your favorite candy maker's recipe is nothing but base
fanboism, and hurtful to all of us.

~~~
fredoliveira
Come on, you were going well until you threw around the fanboism argument.

But I'll bite: I do not think cloning a UI is _fine_. I think _drawing
inspiration_ from a UI is fine, because indeed, any new thing stands on the
shoulders of what came before it. But actually _cloning_ a UI (your words,
cited) is making a clone, a copy, whose result is certainly not evolution or
innovation. You're making a facsimile, doing no real creative work (or
innovative work) to cut corners.

To me, this is less about it being Samsung and Apple, but about cutting
corners in a blatant way. It's dumb, it's misguided, and these guys should
know better. Just as you shouldn't ever say that cloning a UI is _fine_.

------
cmelbye
For comparison...

Samsung's IDE: <http://www.imaso.co.kr/data/article/15%283%29.png>

Xcode: <http://cl.ly/Ijas>

Of course, as Samsung apologists will tell you, this was a pure accident on
Samsung's part. Everyone knows there's only one way to design an IDE. Anyone
designing one will eventually end up with a carbon-copy of Xcode.

~~~
Gigablah
As someone who has extensively used Xcode, I can assure you it's not a "carbon
copy".

And hey, here's a screenshot of Visual Basic:
<http://i.msdn.microsoft.com/dynimg/IC158544.gif>

~~~
jonhendry
If you think Visual Basic looks anything like Xcode, you're either detail-
blind, or you've never used Xcode.

------
thezilch
Garbage. Alert, alert, developer modifies his IDE to be cross-platform
familiar and become more productive!

    
    
        A few minutes ago I snapped this screenshot of what
        the official downloadable TV SDK looked like
        (the Samsung IDE version; not the Eclipse version):
    

[http://forums.macrumors.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3526...](http://forums.macrumors.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=352612&d=1344741319)
[0]

[0]
[http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=15447288&post...](http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=15447288&postcount=1091)

------
agscala
There are a few similarities, but really a lot of these features that any
capable IDE should have

~~~
katabatic
Features are one thing - yes, nearly all IDEs have lots of the same features.
But that looks like they copied XCode 4's appearance directly. It's a pity the
screenshots are so low resolution - hopefully some higher resolution shots of
the Samsung software will turn up.

But even in this example it's easy to spot lifted design elements:

* The centered tab selector buttons in the title bar of each pane

* The overall styling of the widget pallet, including the round-rect selection

* The arrangement of the primary toolbar and its assorted option buttons, which clearly mimics XCode.

* The colors and gradients

~~~
jmduke
A screenshot of Eclipse that I grabbed off Google Images:
[http://img.brothersoft.com/screenshots/softimage/e/eclipse_i...](http://img.brothersoft.com/screenshots/softimage/e/eclipse_ide_for_c-c++_developers-133195-1.jpeg)

I don't use a lot of IDEs, but I honestly can't see any substantial
distinctions between any of the three. (And no, I don't consider centering a
pane a distinction.)

~~~
cmelbye
Oh, come on.

<http://i.imgur.com/8uL8M.png> vs <http://cl.ly/IjBC>

<http://i.imgur.com/2Kn4j.png> vs <http://cl.ly/Iiob>

<http://i.imgur.com/RYYv9.png> vs <http://cl.ly/IiWX>

We're not talking similar features here, we're talking lazy carbon-copied user
interfaces. You honestly think this was accidental and there's only one way to
make an IDE?

EDIT: A few more, now that we have a hi-res screenshot.

<http://i.imgur.com/SYSv2.png> vs <http://cl.ly/IjUP>

<http://i.imgur.com/2nmUn.png> vs <http://i.imgur.com/4NFV6.png>

<http://i.imgur.com/HJ9s4.png> vs <http://i.imgur.com/qgpWc.png> (that bar
above "Scheme" is, you guessed it, a drop down)

~~~
jmduke
_You honestly think this was accidental and there's only one way to make an
IDE?_

I honestly don't know. I don't use any IDE on a regular basis.

Judging by the relative quality of your screenshots, you use XCode -- is it
possible that you'd be able to point out such similarities between any two
IDEs, given the presumption that one IDE _must be_ copying from another due to
a current lawsuit?

~~~
katabatic
> is it possible that you'd be able to point out such similarities between any
> two IDEs

Not down to the level of design elements that appear to have been copied here.
As someone who does use XCode, Visual Studio, IntelliJ, and PyCharm all on a
regular basis, I can tell you that they all look very distinct visually. They
all have pretty much the same feature set, but they're absolutely
distinguishable at a glance visually. It is definitely not inevitable that
IDEs look the same.

Interestingly, the Samsung IDE is a Windows application. The standard practice
would be to match the look and feel of the native platform the IDE runs on,
but that is clearly not the case here.

------
MetalMASK
I cannot see a clear evidence to support the claim (that "samsung copied
Xcode"). If you can reach that claim from the screenshot, you can make the
same claim for netbeans, eclipse, intellJ,...etc (as the author admits
him/herself, any capable IDE looks similar).

If the claim is on the icon design along, the claim could stand stronger; but
I guess it's not "catchy" enough to claim "Samsung copied XCode's icon
design".

Why don't people make such claims on open-source projects? Is it because open-
source project has no money for other people to sue off?

------
aristidb
Next pundits will say even MATLAB copied Xcode...

No, I'm pretty sure Samsung did not explicitly copy Xcode there. Although it's
a pretty stupid move to create their own IDE in my opinion. I think the
standard these days is to build on top of Eclipse.

------
nivla
What's with a lot of fanboism posts lately??? Heck the linked post doesn't
even offer a clear picture of either of the IDE's. IDE's often look similar
and its no secret. This is because developers often have to use different IDEs
for different tasks and relearning a drastically different IDE is just a waste
of time and resource. If I have to be in OP's shoes, I would find even Xcode
to be a direct clone of Visual Basic's IDE!!!

------
Zarathust
About every IDE that support dockable panels can be customized to look like
this. They can also be reorganized to look entirely different.

Quick, find the patent for dockable panels and sue everyone!

~~~
csarva
Well, since you mention it.. this happened back in 2000 when Adobe sued
Macromedia over "copied" IDE elements (before eventually buying them out..).

[http://www.pcworld.com/article/18000/adobe_sues_macromedia.h...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/18000/adobe_sues_macromedia.html)

------
electic
It is really sad to see Samsung throw away any brand capital it had as an
innovative company. People respect you trying to innovate even if it might not
be the best solution. People want to associate themselves with innovators.

Disappointing.

~~~
taligent
This is Samsung's raison d'être.

They've been doing this with the Japanese companies (Sony, Panasonic, Sharp)
for years now and have now set their sights on Apple.

It's a bad reflection on South Korea itself as between Samsung, Hyundai and
the cultural copying they have the reputation as wannabe Japanese. Which is a
real shame as it is a wonderful country with plenty of home grown talent.

------
neya
Funny, I have seen this forum layout somewhere...OMG! Macrumours has copied
PhpBB!!

------
mmariani
Hey Samsung!

Why don't you guys get rid of those copy machines and hire some talented
people?

I'm sure that would be a lot cheaper that what you'll have to pay for Apple.
;-)

------
calciphus
Man, XCode looks a lot like Eclipse.

~~~
taligent
I take it you've never used XCode or Eclipse. If you did you would know that
they are world's apart as far as IDEs are concerned.

~~~
calciphus
Actually, used both quite a bit. But the UI and project layout (the subject of
this post) are very similar, as they are with most IDEs.

Case in point: <http://ostatic.com/files/images/JUnit-[2].png>

------
georgemcbay
Samsung is clearly addicted to copying Apple. And I say that as someone who
doesn't like Apple.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4353925>

------
moondowner
Indeed there's a Samsung IDE:

<http://www.samsungdforum.com/Devtools/Sdkdownload>

(they offer SDK Download for Eclipse, and SDK Download for Samsung IDE).

I haven't downloaded it but I'm assuming it's the one in the screenshot.

------
jonhendry
The amount of detail-blindness I'm seeing here is astounding.

No wonder so many UIs are terrible.

------
shn
I think this is just a prank.

------
plugger
I think if there were patents in relation to Xcode Apple Legal would have
acted on it. If the UI layout isn't patented then is there really an issue?

------
lsiebert
Honestly, I saw that and thought visual studio. The example code colors are
very visual studio like.

------
olgeni
Enough is enough.

Samsung: I'm willing to go to all _thermonucular_ over this.

------
shomyo
Silly apple fanboys :/

------
cooldeal
It's funny that there are a lot of people who think doing the below is okay,
but copying some GUI elements is not.

[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-p5akC0fNzZQ/Tfdnlsy7e0I/AAAAAAAAAY...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-p5akC0fNzZQ/Tfdnlsy7e0I/AAAAAAAAAY8/wtWWMeAtwI4/s1600/ReactOS_0.3_-_9%255B1%255D.jpg)

~~~
cmelbye
Who specifically are you referring to? I haven't seen anyone endorse ReactOS
yet at the same time vilify Samsung.

